# Coffee Training?



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi all,

I have two reasons for the new thread.

1. I was wondering if anybody knows of any company or person offering training near Reading (Berkshire) or Basingstoke (Hampshire) - I'm somewhat in the middle of them. I'm currently mainly using coffee brewing but now putting in thought to getting an espresso machine. Home training would also be of interest.

2. Somewhat linked, I wondered if there is already a resource somewhere here listing companies / people offering coffee training and courses etc?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Is this in Glenn's range?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Reading would be i reckon.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Reading (Berkshire) and Basingstoke (Hampshire) are within my catchment area for sure

I will send you some details about my services via email


----------

